
JetSmarter tries to extort journalists for positive coverage - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/3/14807340/jetsmarter-private-jet-startup-journalist-extortion-sponsored-articles
======
zaroth
I really don't see how you could call an unfavorable/unacceptable contract you
chose not to sign "extortion" in any way.

From the quoted contact language, the $2,000 charge is if the journalist
skipped out on the demo flight or failed to write an article.

I think what's missing here is if Verge really established JetSmarter was
trying to exert editorial control. If they had replied for example, "we want
to amend the contract to clarify that JetSmarter will not have any editorial
control over the article produced" and _then_ JetSmarter refused I would be
much more suspect.

If I'm giving a journalist an expensive service trial it's not crazy to have a
contract requiring an article actually be written.

It seems like they are hanging the whole story on a single word ("positive")
in the contract.

~~~
anjalik
Why should a journalist be required to write an article, trial or not? What if
they take the trial and it turns out it's not really worth writing about it at
all?

~~~
zaroth
I don't see a problem with making an _offer_ of a free trial of the service in
exchange for an article. I can see how a company may not want to spend
thousands to demo a consumable service to a journalist and possibly end up
with nothing to show about it.

Of course the journalist is absolutely free to decline the offer.

~~~
mannykannot
Of course the company would not like a negative review, but they could always
place an advertisement. Clearly they want to buy the appearance of
objectivity, and they have gone about it very clumsily. It is amusing that in
so doing they have turned it into the story, but it is a bit disturbing that
they think they can get away with it - and with good reason, apparently.

------
mgiannopoulos
Interestingly, the URL of the article has "sponsored-articles" in it, so
perhaps the company was offering money for a positive review but The Verge
"neglected" to mention this?

------
NonEUCitizen
If it were condition-free (i.e. no $2K charge on bad or late coverage), the
journalist should still not accept the free flight -- it would be bribery.

